# The Best Mountain Bike Shorts of 2020



## pivotguy1 (Mar 26, 2016)

What about the Zoic Ether shorts? been wearing them for years and they have held up great. nice fit and don't hang up when off the saddle.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Russ,

Thank you for your feedback. We'll have to test them as well.


----------



## philly_rider (Aug 20, 2014)

Back in the 90's I had Nema Jewel shorts. My all time favorite. The next iteration was the Crown Jewel but they just were not as good, a little over thinking with unnecessary extra stuff. Keep it simple. Currently have Smartwool Betasso shorts which are still going strong since 2011! Not too baggy, but not "painted on" either.


----------



## ET_SoCal (Jul 1, 2003)

Would be nice to know which shorts DO have the chamois sewn into the shell.
I've tried a few of this new style and for me and it's not that the "liner doesn't shift" but the outer shell does. Becasue of this Nema (Crown) Jewels are also my all time favorite


----------



## The_Yeti1 (Jul 29, 2020)

What about Club Ride shorts? They have the best style and function.


----------



## Alan_Loken (Jul 30, 2020)

Have to agree with Russ. I own 3 pairs of Zoics. Love the pockets and the fact that the liners are separate. Plus when you order from REI, you get member points.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

So far Tasco are the best shorts I've had. 
https://www.tasco-mtb.com/pages/shorts
I'm interested in the Velocio's but not until I wear something out.


----------



## Mitter (Jul 30, 2020)

You missed 7 mesh and club NF from Squamish and Vancouver respectively.

7 mesh - slab shorts 
NF - invader shorts

Wooo is all I can say!


----------



## Doug10 (Jul 30, 2020)

Another Nema Jewel fan here. I still have a pair. What ever happened to them? I moved on to Hoss shorts, but they're apparently out of business now. I've tried the Zoic Ethers and the leg openings are a but tight for me. I'm not sure what I'd buy right now if I needed a pair. I suppose I'd have to give one of these a try.


----------



## Andy_K1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Know anyone who makes short-legged MTB shorts? A mid-thigh or less with a chamois.
I have plenty of separate shell type that are simply too long and hot so I'm forced to ride in Lycra during the summer months. All I see are long (or longer) legged "shorts". More like shants.


----------



## urmb1 (Jun 25, 2020)

$140 to 170+!! Excellent shorts that work for all types of riding and last several years can be had for much less. I ride 3-6 times per week and have 10 pair of shorts. Maybe these are required for 5k + bikes. ?


----------



## Chris_J (May 26, 2020)

It's fine to talk about the exterior short which is important to function, comfort and style. But what really matters is the inner short/chamois for ultimate comfort. 
I wish these reviews would focus more on the inner short reviews.


----------



## JF2 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey Andy, check out 7mesh's farside short.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

Chris J, the reality is that the vast majority of liner shorts that come with mountain bike shorts are next to worthless. The reason they are included with some shorts has to do with lower tariff duties. Most high-end shorts don't include liners. (The exception on this list is the Pearl iZUMi Elevate short, which does have a very good liner.)


----------



## Paul_Cherry (Feb 5, 2020)

regarding the question on how to get short-legged MTB shorts, check out Zoic Ether 9" shorts. have a pair and fit great.


----------



## wildmedvt (Nov 19, 2008)

The first paragraph made me think immediately of ElevenPine bike shorts, which I LOVE. Baggies with a size zipper and vent to narrow them down for riding and cut down on catching on stuff, but very comfy unzipped for casual wear. They come by themselves or with a pretty decent chamois. Small company, unique design. My favorite shorts!


----------



## wildmedvt (Nov 19, 2008)

Oops side not size.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

I would like to give props to both Voler (made in USA) and Stio. For shorts without a built in belt, GRIP 6 belts (also made in USA) work great.


----------



## metalskool (Feb 6, 2019)

Agreeed- Zoic are my fave short & liner combo!


----------



## bike4now (Feb 3, 2007)

Interesting that Zoic is not on this list. Hands down the best mtb shorts I've ever owned in decades of riding.


----------

